# Schreibweise von Sonderzeichen auf UTF 8 Seiten



## wenco (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
wie werden Sonderzeichen innerhalb UTF8 Seiten geschrieben?
(Ich weiß, daß die meisten Sonderzeichen im UTF8 Zeichensatz sowieso enthalten sind...)

Bei den ISO Seiten war es so, dass nur Entitys einen validierten Code ermöglichten.

Ist es innerhalb von UTF8 Seiten egal, ob ich ein Sonderzeichen in der Numerischen- (&#8211) oder Entity- (&ndash) Schreibweise angebe? 
Validierungsfehler gibt es bei keiner Version...

Was wäre korrekt?
Welche Probleme kann es geben?

Danke wenco


----------



## Gumbo (31. Oktober 2007)

Es hängt vom HTML-Dokumenttyp ab, ob benannte Zeichenreferenzen möglich sind. Die numerischen sind jedoch immer erlaubt.
Da du UTF-8 aber verwendest, müssen eigentlich nur noch die HTML-Metazeichen (<, >, & und je nach Kontext " oder ') durch Zeichenreferenzen dargestellt werden.


----------



## wenco (1. November 2007)

Danke. Nochmal Klartext:
Bedeutet auf meinen UTF-8 Seiten ist es völlig egal, wie ich Sonderzeichen schreibe?
Sowohl die numerische- als auch die Entity-Schreibweise wäre erlaubt?
Gruß wenco


----------



## Gumbo (1. November 2007)

Es ist vom (X)HTML-Dokumenttyp abhängig, welche benannten Zeichenreferenzen definiert sind und damit verwendet werden können. Numerische Zeichenreferenzen können hingegen immer verwendet werden.


----------



## wenco (1. November 2007)

Da hab ich mich wohl "blöd" angestellt?
Also: 
XHTML 1.0 Strict Dokument 
Utf8


----------

